# Victoria Secret's Beauty Rush Lipgloss



## braidey (May 26, 2008)

*Do  you ladies wear these?  I love them and they are really a great bargain?*


----------



## Brittni (May 26, 2008)

I like them (I'm not WOC) and so do my WOC friends. Not only do they smell and taste yummy (like skittles, imo) but they are pretty darn sparkly! My one friend can only wear them because she has a reaction to a lot of lip product. They look amazing on her though since she's mixed with her having pretty big lips so you can see the sparkles. lol luvs it!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 26, 2008)

I like them but I have so much that I never reach for them simply b/c I own too many glosses. I have been good about not buying any now but I have band new VS glosses and I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## juxt123 (May 26, 2008)

i had four but gave three away because i couldn't stand the flavor/smell


----------



## luvinit1 (May 29, 2008)

i like them but i find that they are too sticky when they are on my lips.


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 29, 2008)

*I have quite a few of the VS glosses and I think they smell great. I wear them occasionally when I want something quick that still looks decent but I prefer my M.A.C. l/g and l/s over anything else.*


----------



## mac*lover (May 29, 2008)

they are ok , i have only 3 of them


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 31, 2008)

I love them! I like gimme s'more, cupquake, and the big caramapple. I want more.


----------



## zuiahiah99 (May 31, 2008)

I like them.  I have some of the color ones but are scared to try them.  But my fav are Candy, baby, vanilla pudding, honey do.  I wear them over lipglass sometimes.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 31, 2008)

I used to have a gazillion now I only have like a billion. 

LOL

I used to work in VS Beauty and the Beauty Rush l/g were probably my favorite item. When they first came out there were only a few different ones and I had them all. Now there are SO many, and I love most of them, I just don't have a lot of them anymore. 

My favorites are Cocolicious and the cloudy pink one [can't remember the name]. 

Since this was dubbed a WOC thread I MUST recommend the Cocolicious one for darker skinned women like myself because the l/g looks really dark in the tube but when you put it on it's a beautiful shimmery gold. I'll hook ya'll up with a swatch if I can.


----------



## babydollgahan (May 31, 2008)

I love coconut craze it smells really good and the color is nice


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 2, 2008)

I like these and find them moisturizing, but they are very sticky and the sparkly ones are too glittery. But I really like Strawberry Fizz and Melonrageous.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 3, 2008)

I love these. Probably won't buy anymore for a while since I got so many as Xmas gifts. My favs are Strawberry Fizz and Cupquake.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 3, 2008)

these are okay. i have a few but they don't have a lot of color payoff to me. Seems like a super sheer gloss.....if I wanted clear lipgloss, I'd buy it.


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jun 3, 2008)

oh emm gee ..YES i LOVE beauty rush...mii favii are cupquake and i want candy<3


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_
I used to work in VS Beauty and the Beauty Rush l/g were probably my favorite item. When they first came out there were only a few different ones and I had them all. Now there are SO many, and I love most of them, I just don't have a lot of them anymore. 
_

 
me too. that VS sure knows how to play on a woman's desires.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 3, 2008)

ugh I can't stand the scent of those.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had one that was called cake? or something like that, and I gave it to my mom. it smelled gross


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 3, 2008)

their just another lipgloss to me. ur basically paying for the VS name on the tube.


----------



## nicemeka (Jun 4, 2008)

I LOVE THESE LIPGLOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One my girlfriends turn me on to these. They will last alllllllllll day long. I really love HOT Cocanut!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's beautiful after you apply it on, it has a hint of brown and sparkly. It looks like my natural color on my lips....I love it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_oh emm gee ..YES i LOVE beauty rush...mii favii are cupquake and i want candy<3_

 
I WANT CANDY!!! That's the name of the one I couldn't remember. The cloudy pink one. I love that one. Been through a few. I had the Grape one that's just like it, only purple. That's a good one too.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 4, 2008)

I love them...my favs: juiced berry, cocoalicious, passion fruit pop, s'more, the coconut one is hot too I don't love coconut but the way it makes your lips look is sexy.  I like the apple (yellow with glitter) one when I'm feeling fun cause it has so many different glitter effects in it.  I love pairing these with lipglass and lipstick.  I have so many cause I'm a sucker for that 5 for $20 haha they get me everytime.  And the new cases for them are super cute.


----------



## adela88 (Jun 5, 2008)

hey do the beauty rush body products smell like the lipglosses do?
i was looking for some typically candy smelling body lotion for summer


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 5, 2008)

i have 2 (crantastic & pinked lemonade) and i like them a lot - they taste and smell great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i like the glossy sparkly effect they have - they also feel nice - not too sticky imo..


----------



## Ziya (Nov 11, 2008)

My HG lipgloss! they are super mosturizing and they smell great come in a MILLION different colours, are great for layering on lipsticks, dont get clumpy sticky or weird in any way and they're cheap!
the Passionfruit one is AMAZING


----------



## na_pink (Nov 15, 2008)

i have over 30 of them , most are repeats like
 cherry bomb, cherry amour , strawberry fizz ... i want to get some more though


----------



## MsSophisticate (Nov 17, 2008)

I really like them but just as a lip moisturizer...These work better than chapstick for me and they smell great.  I use these after I exfoliate my lips and it makes my lips so soft and smooth.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 18, 2008)

I LOVE THE BEAUTY RUSH LIPGLOSSES!!!! Strawberry Fizz is my absolute favorite of all!! I also like Mango Madness, Spring Fling, Pink Berry, Bubble It Up, Honey Dew, Sugar High, and Slice Of Heaven.


----------



## teebabii07 (Nov 19, 2008)

i was addicted to them for a while and they i use candy and it looks great of my lips but now they are becoming to sticky!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess I don't like these all around.


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 20, 2008)

I loove thse I only have I Want Candy because you can only get them in WDF but when I go back to the US I'll stock up on loads more, they taste sooo good and last for ages.


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a few of these glosses. I have red delicious, strawberry fizz, and... another one. Don't remember the name. lol.


----------

